# engine wont switch off



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell me why my vehicle a fiat ducato 2.5tdi engine wont stop when i turn the key off.have been told that it could be a faulty fuel cut off valve but i have know idea where to find it, if that what it is ANY THOUGHTS PLEASE  PS. UPDATE, I phoned around today to try and find out what was up with the motorhome and why it would,nt stop running when i turn the key off.have been told bring it down and leave it, i need a new pump and you are as well fitting a new timing belt even though i only had one fitted 6 mths ago , i,m not to clever with engines but it starts and runs fine just wont stop do you think i,m about to be ripped off and is there not any thing i can do myself to fix it .( Please help) as these people are talking mega money to do the job ,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fault*

Hello,

Do you have to stall it to stop it?

Trev.


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*engine wont stop*

Hi Trev Yes i have to stall it to stop the engine, turn the key and it just keeps going its done it a couple of times before but every time now


----------



## pelicanpete (Apr 28, 2007)

In the 'old' days you used to pull a lever to decompress a diesel engine and cause it to stop. Nowadays, this is done electronically. When you turn off the ignition key, a relay/solenoid pulls the decompression lever automatically. Basically I think you need a new relay/solenoid. 

If you can located the 'solenoid', you can maybe pull the lever and the engine will stop, rather than stalling it each time.

Of course, it could be something else but I'd check this out first.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't know this engine at all, but if it has a mechanical injector pump check the following.
First find the high pressure fuel pump. Follow the pipes back from the injectors on the top of the engine back to a point probably on the front of the engine where all four pipes go into the pump. 
Look for wires onto the pump, not always but possibly two wires should be accessible.
With a multimeter check for 12 Volts on the terminal on the pump with ignition on.
Now turn ignition off and check that Volts have dropped to zero. 
You may be lucky and hear a click when the ignition is turned off, this suggests the solenoid is working but maybe not correctly.
If you have found this and volts do drop with the ignition off, then the fault is with the solenoid. 
If volts do not drop then suspect a relay somewhere in line, you will need wiring diagrams for this. 
Normally the relay fails the other way and you cannot start the engine at all, this happened to my Citroen Berlingo.

Check the make of the fuel pump, either Magneti Marellu, or Bosch, (though could be another make) locally you should have an auto dealer who can help either repair of supply the bits.

The above may help if the fuel system is mechanical, if it is electronic then it will need more specialist help from an auto electrician.
Martin.


----------



## 107070 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,
I have the same problem sometimes , mine shuts off when i press the brake pedal.
Andy


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi jamiealana the cut off solenoid switch is easy to do but its behind the immobiliser on the pump, which is right at the front of your engine. The trouble is you have to get it off, you could try and drill it off or break it off, then its up to you to replace it is about £120 just for the immobiliser plus solenoid switch ,or take a change and leave it off. After all if someone really wants to steel it they will. Thanks Bob.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Sorry, got to comment about the "old days", when I worked as a diesel fitter and used to go absolutely spare at people who stopped their diesel engines by pulling the decompressor lever which allowed exhaust dirt to foul the valve gear. The only way to correctly stop a diesel engine is to cut off the fuel supply, nowadays this entails a fuel solenoid which closes when the electrical supply is cut off, or not as appears to be happening here, find a garage that knows what it's doing, it may just need cleaning out,
Regards,
Chris V


----------



## RussandPenny (May 21, 2008)

Hi Jamiealana and Elandy.

It definitely sounds as though you're about to be ripped off Jamiealana, if you're being told you need a new pump by a garage who's not even seen the vehicle!
(Am I jumping to conclusions here?)

It certainly sounds like the fuel-cut solenoid is at fault to me, and these are usually quite inexpensive to replace.
Try another garage, preferably one that caters for commercial vehicles as they tend to have the most diesel experience.
(Believe it or not, many mechanics shy away from diesel engines and fuel systems).

If however, as Elandy says, pressing the brake pedal kills the engine then you probably need to fit a diode in the alternator light wire.
This is not an uncommon fault with diesel engines.

Basically, the alternator will produce enough back-feed current via the light to hold the fuel cut-off solenoid open after the ignition is switched off, and the brake lights give enough of a current draw to dump it to earth.
A diode will ensure that the 12v current can only travel in one direction.

Russ


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Pelicanpete

I'm ashamed of you (decompress-or lever )

Lodddy


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*vehicle not switching off*

Hello. Have you had any electrical components put in your vehicle recently eg, sat nav?, I had a sat nav hard wired into my Apache 700 se in 2005 When I switched off the engine after it was fitted ,The engine stopped 20 seconds after and sometimes didn,t switch off at all. I returned the vehicle to the fitter who fitted the Sat Nav, a Kenwood system that necesitated a continous live and a switched live to it . The fitter had the switched live connected to the wrong wire switched from the ignition switch . When this was disconnected and connected to the correct wire everything was fine again. Hope you get it sorted. Willie.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi sounds very much like you are getting ripped off, cut off solenoids sticking or bad wiring connection to it.

As for timing belt........................ !

Good luck


----------

